# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Pomozite Filipu - zlocudni tumor

## rikikiki

Drage Rode!

Radi se o obitelji čiju situaciju poznajem.
Pokušala sam skenirati .... ali nije se dobro vidjelo pa ću prepisati molbu roditelja:

Poštovani,
Roditelji smo troipogodišnjeg (3,5) sina Filipa koji se liječi od zloćudnog tumora.
U Filipovoj 1. godini života dijagnosticiran mu je tumor bubrega. Počeo je primati kemoterapije, te mu je odstranjena trećina bubrega. Nakon nekoliko mjeseci tumor je metastazirao na pluća. Na odjelu intenzivne jedinice Filip se borio za život. Čudom se oporavio i nastavio sa kemoterapijama, te mu je odstranjen dio plućnog krila. Kada smo mislili da je liječenje završilo, Filip je opet nakon par mjeseci doživio istu situaciju. Krenule su kemoterapije, zračenja, još jedna operacija, transplatacija matičnih stanica....
Filip se opet čudom oporavio. Tada smo mislili da je stvarno gotovo, ali 25.05.2007. tumor se vratio na pluća po treći put. Ponovo smo na samom početku, nakon 2,5 godine liječenja. Budući da je Filip do sada imao 3 teške operacije (1/3 bubrega i veći dio desnog plućnog krila), 25 kemoterapija, 14 zračenja (ponovo je krenuo na još 16), megaterapiju i transplantaciju matičnih stanica, njegovi su se organi oštetili. Da bi pokušali uništiti tumor koji se uporno vrača i zaštitili njegovo srce, bubrege i jetru, potrebni su nam skupi lijekovi koji nisu na listi HZZO-a. Lijekovi u prvoj fazi liječenja koštaju oko 90.000,00 kn.
Molimo Vas (ako ste u mogućnosti) da nam donacijom pomognete u kupnji lijekova.

Hvala Vam od srca.

pujica editirala podatke o ziro racunu

----------


## bublić

ajme, koji užas! Veliki poljubac malom junaku i hrabrim roditeljima! Uplata će stići   :Kiss:

----------


## brigita2

Malo vibrica:

~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ozdravi nam Filipe čim prije.

----------


## niccoleta

jadničak mali evo  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ i stiže uplata kad dobijem plaću

----------


## Leina mama

Ajme, strašno   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ja bih molila moderatorice da editiraju naslov topica, jer evo ja ga gotovo da i nisam otvorila, jer malo višlje postoji topic sličnog naziva, pa sam pretpostavljala da se radi o istom Filipu. Čini mi se da i drugi tako zaključuju, obzirom na brojku koliko je puta pogledan topic. A to nije u redu, jer ovo je jadno dijete time možda zakinuto za nečiju spasonosnu pomoć, koja mu očito hitno treba. Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## ornela_m

podizem

----------


## @n@

Neka naprave službeni dopis, molbu i šalju na adrese firmi. Poslat ću ti na pp adresu od moje firme, da im uplatimo nešto.

----------


## Strippy

Ima kakvih informacija kako je malom Filipu? Stiže i moja skromna uplata.

----------


## Strippy

Pokušavam uplatiti prek e-zabe, ali mi stalno javlja "Nije moguć prijenos na račun primatelja".  :?  Jesu svi podaci ispravni? Jel netko već uspio internet bankarstvom uplatiti?

----------


## div

~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  za malog borca

_________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## rikikiki

> Neka naprave službeni dopis, molbu i šalju na adrese firmi. Poslat ću ti na pp adresu od moje firme, da im uplatimo nešto.


Puno hvala...kontaktirala sam Filipovog djeda..poslati će  mi originalnu molbu jer je moja firma isto uplatila pa je ona molba kod našeg knjigovođe!
Inače, kad sam pitala djeda kako je Filip, on mi je odgovorio da nije najbolje i da ide nekako dan po dan  :Sad: 
Možda će ove naše donacije pomoći djetetu da mu barem bude malo lakše   :Love:

----------


## Joe

podižem
jadan dečko, uplatit ću i ja nešto kada sjedne plaća
 :Saint:

----------


## rajvos

I meni javlja ˇ"Nije moguč prijenos na račun primatelja".Jeli netko uspio?Rado bih pomogla malom Filipu

----------


## Strippy

Ovaj mail sam dobila od Filipove tete pa prenosim u nadi da ćemo moći pomoći malom Filipu.   :Love:  




> Poštovana,
>     Javlja Vam se teta od Filip Luke Sandrin koji ima zloćudni tumor. Vidjela sam na Rodi da vas zanima koko je Filip, on se i dalje bori, ide na kemoterapije, oslabili su mu organi od svih silnih terapija. Filip ima tako veliku snagu i volju za život i kad ga mi svi gledamo kako je veseo i mi smo veseli i sretni i nadam se da će biti bolje. Imam jednu molbu nikako se ne mogu logirati na forum roda pomozi Filipu a vidim da ljudi ne mogu uplatiti preko interneta, ako vam ne bi bilo problem da se vi logirate i napišete da se ne može uplatiti jer nema adrese. 
> Adresa je *Braće Radića 1*, *10410 Velika Gorica-Gradići*.
> 
> Puno Vam hvala, Sandra Sandrin Babić

----------


## pujica

cure, obzirom na nova pravila

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=55325

topic ce za par dana biti zakljucan pa vas molim da si spremite informacije i kontakte koji su vam vazni

----------

